# Band Members in Southern Ontario!!!



## nathanandrewmeima (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey just lookin for some peeps in southern ontario to jam with or start a band with or somethin im 16, play guitar, and live in bowmanville, listen to metal,hardcore,screamo

god bless


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey dude i dont know exactly where bowmandville is but i live in Bulington(which is between hamilton and oakville) and i am looking for the same thing...if you get any other replies i'll see what i can do

I play guitar too jst to let you know

Pace


----------

